# levő vagy lévő



## francisgranada

Sziasztok,

Szerintetek mi a különbség (illetve van-e egyáltalán) a _levő _és a _lévő _alakok közt, használatuk szempontjából?


----------



## Akitlosz

Semmi lényeges különbség. Ejtésváltozat csupán. Kb. annyi a különbség mint a zsemle meg a zsömle között.

Az é-s változat talán előkelőbbnek, de régiesebbnek hangzik, lásd még pl. neked <-> néked, vagy legyen <-> légyen.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek. 
Csak nekem valahogy kisebbnek tűnik a különbség a _levő/lévő_ között, mint a többi említett példapáros között. Azokban az é-s változatot nem használnám magamtól, spontán beszédben, túl irodalmiasnak és régiesnek érezném.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... nekem valahogy kisebbnek tűnik a különbség a _levő/lévő_ között, mint a többi említett példapáros között ...



Egyetértek, pont ezért a kérdés. A _néked_, _légyen _stb. alakok világosan irodalmiasak illetve régiesnek (ahogyan Akitlosz is megjegyezte), viszont a _lévő_ alakot spontán is használom, csak nem tudom milyen algoritmus szerint ... (persze, lehet hogy nincs semmilyen algoritmus)


----------



## Zsanna

Megnéztem a Nyelvművelő kézikönyvben, ami azt írja, hogy a _levő_ a gyakrabban előforduló alak, a lévő pedig "egy kissé régiesebb, népiesebb hangulatú, s alkalmazását hangzásbeli változatosság és ritmikai okok is magyarázhatják".

Ez a "népies" jelző előjön egyébként a_ néked_, _véled_ alakokkal kapcsolatban is, bár az elsőnél "népies, ill. irodalmi" nyelvi formáról beszélnek - míg az utóbbiaknál az "irodalmi" nincs megemlítve.

Edit: Írásban (főleg a szebb stílus kiemelésére) talán egy kicsit szebben hangzik a "lévő", valószínűleg épp az "irodalmiassága" miatt, de szerintem ez nagyon apró nüansz.


----------



## francisgranada

Kösz, hogy utánanéztél a _meglévő _kézikönyvedben


----------



## zoetsa

Szintén.

Kb. ott van, ahol a hova/hová, fel/föl.


----------



## zoetsa

Még egy eszembe jutott, ami gyakori: hanyas/hányas.


----------



## Zsanna

Zoetsa, ilyenből elég sok van, mindet ne soroljuk fel.


----------

